# Just a friendly little reminder...



## Mama K (Jun 7, 2004)

that WAHMs are people, too! REAL people with REAL families and REAL problems other than YOU. Their lives do not revolve around YOU. I, too, have been burnt in the past by bad WAHMs, but people, get your priorities straight! I am sickened and appalled to hear that a certain WAHM has gotten DEATH THREATS for her and her children from some lousy customer over an ORDER! For goodness' sake people, this is STUFF! Diapers, covers, soap, WHATEVER... This is nothing compared to the life of a person! Again I say, get your priorities straight! And what's this about customers blackmailing WAHMs to get freebies? That's just sick and wrong!

Yes, customer service is important. However, we need to be patient sometimes and understand that life happens! Sometimes we get screwed (pardon my language -- I'm a bit upset at the moment







) and that really stinks, but live and learn... That's just part of life -- a lot of people are dishonest. Sad, but true. MOST of the time, however, the WAHM is just dealing with other issues... MOST of the time, the issues will be resolved and they will get to you when they get to you. Let's all just try to have a little bit of patience and compassion -- no hateful emails and CERTAINLY no death threats necessary!

OK, off my soapbox now... Back to your regularly scheduled diaper threads...


----------



## Full Heart (Apr 27, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *foster_sk*
I am sickened and appalled to hear that a certain WAHM has gotten DEATH THREATS for her and her children from some lousy customer over an ORDER!

OMG! Death Threats!?! You have got to be kidding me! Thats unreal.
















Michelle


----------



## Mama K (Jun 7, 2004)

She has. The police have to patrol past her house every hour. Her poor child is terrified. Nobody should have to live like that.


----------



## becca011906 (Mar 29, 2004)

that's so crazy... what in the world can some one need/want so bad they would death threat a wahm??? that's so imature!


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

I totally agree. I am a sahm and dance academy owner/ dance instructor. I am a small bus that puts families first. I do alot of work from my home and I bring my children to the academy with me.

One of the advantages of a small bus and wahm is the personalized care and love that they have for their work. One of the disadvantages is that on occation.........their is a delay or problem with an order. That happens sometimes when their is only one employee. Personally.................I have no problem with these problems as long as the wahm is doing the best they can to fix the problem. It is a price I am willing to pay for the fabulous service that I regularly receive from wahm and small bus.

We all need to treat others as we would like to be treated. Put yourself in their shoes.........everyone has their problems. We should assist eachother through them, not make it worse.

And to those who want free stuff.........................make it yourself!


----------



## carrietorgc (Sep 16, 2003)

Man, that is just horrible!!! Even if you are out serious $$, it does NOT excuse the behavior AT ALL. How sad


----------



## mom2jack (Apr 19, 2003)

That is really awful - and illegal. I can't believe someone would get that upset.


----------



## stanleymama (Dec 27, 2003)

WOW!!! That is just nuts!! I am not a confrational person but death threats is too far.


----------



## ChaiBee (May 25, 2004)

How awful!! How horrible that the mama & her family have to deal with someone like that.


----------



## barbncrew (Jul 8, 2004)

I just don't know what more to say, it is very sad that someone is that upset about their stuff/money!


----------



## ChristiansMomma (May 20, 2004)

If that ever happened to me, I'd quit the business.

I'd hate to see a great WAHM close her business because of someones insanity!!!


----------



## vkberes (Jun 26, 2004)

Poor mama who is experiencing that now. Obviously the person who made it is mentally unstable.


----------



## Ok (Feb 6, 2004)

I hope its not a Mama from here b/c I'd hate to have chit chat (serious or frivolous) w/ anyone who could seriously feel *that* angry over stuff stuff its just stuff










Hugs for that Mama and her child/ren.


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AngelBee*
And to those who want free stuff.........................make it yourself!


Amen!!







:


----------



## Camellia (Jun 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ZenSizzled*
I hope its not a Mama from here b/c I'd hate to have chit chat (serious or frivolous) w/ anyone who could seriously feel *that* angry over stuff stuff its just stuff










Hugs for that Mama and her child/ren.

nak, but


----------



## kindmomma (Sep 18, 2002)

WOW!!! People are crazy! I hope the authorities show these stalkers what fear really is


----------



## jennyriver (Jul 17, 2004)

this makes me feel icky









i feel for the WAHM but i hope she understands that isn't the norm. well, i sure hope not anyway. i'm surprised to hear that blackmailing for freebies is common too, so maybe i'm naive. not that i'd blame her if she did, but i hope she doesn't quit on some wacko's account!

her poor kids! isn't this like the cheerleader mom - who "loved" her kid so much she hired someone to kill the competitions mother? i'm sure this mama thinks, "i love my baby so much NO ONE will mess with us!!!" yeah, say that to your cellmate, big bertha!


----------



## meco (Mar 1, 2004)

I am really sorry to hear anyone was treated this way--a WAHM or any other mother really. What a horrible thing to do~


----------



## LoveBaby (Jul 22, 2004)

That just boggle's my mind... I'm just







my head over this! What in the world is that person thinking...for pete's sake, it's a DIAPER?!!! This diaper that gets pooped in for heavens sake...how could people possibly get that upset?! It's beyond me. How could they not think of how they would feel if it were their child and their family being treated that way. And blackmail for freebies...I thought Cd'ing is not only a way for diapering, but also a way to gently parent, how is this person rationalizing her behavior?! I'm just apalled!


----------



## HoosierDiaperinMama (Sep 23, 2003)

I'm sure this thread will get pulled, but this is appalling and ridiculous. Whoever it is needs to get back to HER life and quit terrorizing this poor WAHM. I hope it's not an MDC mama. I'd hate to think any of us would act like that.







:


----------



## Maeve (Feb 21, 2004)

That is disgusting and sick. I can't believe people sometimes. Too bad they can't force the person the pay for the costs of having the police patrol the wahms house, etc.
Needless to say, whoever this person is needs some serious psychological help and I really hope that they are not part of this community.

And I







to the wahm. I feel terrible that they and their family have to go through this.


----------



## mum2tori (Apr 7, 2003)

Talk about messed up priorities!!!


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

I can't imagine she could threaten a woman and her children, her being a mother herself and knowing how awful it would be to be fearful of your family's safety....


----------



## danzarooni (Jan 27, 2004)

That is just so sad and cruel. If it happened to me, I would definitely quit too.


----------



## Melda (Mar 27, 2003)

How horrible ... this person must be very unstable to get like this over a flippin diaper ... how very sad for the WAHM and her family. I hope they find whoever is doing this to her ...


----------



## BethHG (Oct 25, 2002)

I am apalled at all of this!









I wrote a long reply before and lost it, so now that is all I have to say!


----------



## bobica (May 31, 2004)

truly disgusting. there are people in this world who never ever think about anything or anyone but themselves. poor mama!


----------



## KayleeZoo (Apr 8, 2003)

That's sick. I hope the wahm pursues legal action. It takes a really horrible person to scare someone's family like that







:


----------



## natesmommy126 (Apr 1, 2003)

Wow, I am flabbergasted. I can't believe someone would threaten a life over something materialistic, like a diaper.







for the poor mama dealiing with this and her family. Shame on whoever is doing this to her. That's just ridiculous and insane. How sad they have nothing more to do with their life than to threaten someone.


----------



## lifetapestry (Apr 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *foster_sk*
She has. The police have to patrol past her house every hour. Her poor child is terrified. Nobody should have to live like that.

She must have friends in very high places to warrant this kind of police protection. Stalking and/or death threats occur at a fairly substantial rate in all communities, much of it domestic violence related, some of it celebrity or fantasy related, and some of it just random people in random relationships.

If the police gave everybody who'd been threatened and/or stalked this kind of treatment, they'd do nothing but protective drive bys. I've never heard of anyone who's received a death threat or been stalked getting this kind of police protection. Usually the police tell people to lock their doors, get dogs and alarm systems, and hire private security.

Karla


----------



## loving-my-babies (Apr 2, 2004)

OMG a death threat? and from someone from MDC??? OMG we all love diapers, it's true, but they are diapers! material things!!!


----------



## sassysunshine (Feb 25, 2004)

Well said Kim!








It is unbelievable, but this stuff does happen...
I hope the WAHM has peace in her life soon!


----------



## CraftyMommaOf2 (Mar 23, 2004)

Wow...just wow.


----------



## firstlovesnbaby (Dec 13, 2003)

OH MY!!!!!


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lifetapestry*
She must have friends in very high places to warrant this kind of police protection.

maybe the police have nothing better to do because they live in a small town with a low crime rate?

Thats how my town is, we have the police drive through our neighborhood daily just because we have a daycare, once in the morning when the kids are being dropped off, and once in the evening when they are being picked up.

I feel very bad for this mom, that person needs a good talkin to whoever it is, it scares me to even think of opening a business now, what is this world coming too


----------



## Hey Mama! (Dec 27, 2003)

Oh my goodness, that is insane! I feel so sorry for the poor wahm. Shame!


----------



## allformyboys (Jun 17, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lifetapestry*
She must have friends in very high places to warrant this kind of police protection. Stalking and/or death threats occur at a fairly substantial rate in all communities, much of it domestic violence related, some of it celebrity or fantasy related, and some of it just random people in random relationships.

If the police gave everybody who'd been threatened and/or stalked this kind of treatment, they'd do nothing but protective drive bys. I've never heard of anyone who's received a death threat or been stalked getting this kind of police protection. Usually the police tell people to lock their doors, get dogs and alarm systems, and hire private security.

Karla

Or she lives in a very small low crime rate town, I live in a very small town and we see police regularly there was a break in to a car 3 houses down and the police came door to door in the neighborhood and patroled at least 4 times a night for the next month. So it is possible, but your right threats usually aren't taken that seriously unless they are specific about place time and details.


----------



## Lisadeanne (Sep 15, 2003)

What a looney to threaten someone!! People these days are just sick!


----------



## Adamsmama (Oct 24, 2003)

How sad and disturbing.


----------



## Just*Lindsay (May 19, 2004)

Wow, Thats unbelievable. I cannot believe someone would make death threats over diapers, let alone AT ALL. Whoever did this, I hope is not in this forum, sickens me.

On the other hand, the way the post was written kinda felt as if it was directed at me and that upset me. Maybe Im just being sensitive cause Im pg and sick and in a god awful mood. BUT, I didnt make these threats, I didnt CON any WAHM to give me free stuff.







I think Im entitled to get a TAD upset if something goes wrong and I havent heard from the WAHM. At the same time, I would never EVER make a death threat to ANYONE, EVER nor try to scam them. This is just disgusting. The only threat I would make is that if I didnt get answers Id be filing PP, and I wouldnt even threat just make the WAHM aware. SICKNING to me that this is happenning! Poor WAHM.

Why did she tell her children though? Im not sure Id tell my son unless he was MUCH older and he went out of the house on his own and than I would tell him to take the proper precautions, so maybe the children she told were older, but I would never tell my 2 yr old whos with me always to be frightened! How sad!


----------



## Mama K (Jun 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lindsayloo2020*

On the other hand, the way the post was written kinda felt as if it was directed at me and that upset me. Maybe Im just being sensitive cause Im pg and sick and in a god awful mood. BUT, I didnt make these threats, I didnt CON any WAHM to give me free stuff.







I think Im entitled to get a TAD upset if something goes wrong and I havent heard from the WAHM. At the same time, I would never EVER make a death threat to ANYONE, EVER nor try to scam them. This is just disgusting. The only threat I would make is that if I didnt get answers Id be filing PP, and I wouldnt even threat just make the WAHM aware. SICKNING to me that this is happenning! Poor WAHM.


Oh, boy...

I'm sorry, mama. I never intended to make it sound like EVERYONE is doing these things. The "you" was a general, hypothetical "you." Of COURSE you have every right to be upset when someone steals your money. It upsets me, too! It's ABSOLUTELY okay to leave an honest, negative review and file a claim with paypal. It is NOT okay for anyone, under ANY circumstances, to be hateful and especially to send death threats. That's all I meant...

Quote:

Why did she tell her children though? Im not sure Id tell my son unless he was MUCH older and he went out of the house on his own and than I would tell him to take the proper precautions, so maybe the children she told were older, but I would never tell my 2 yr old whos with me always to be frightened! How sad!
Well, I don't necessarily think she told her children everything that was going on, but her older child was upset and scared and confused when the police came to her house...

Anyway, sorry if I upset anyone or hurt anyone's feelings. I wasn't meaning to imply that everyone here is mean, nasty, spiteful, sick, etc, etc... Nearly all the mamas here are very loving and kind...


----------



## Just*Lindsay (May 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *foster_sk*
Oh, boy...

I'm sorry, mama. I never intended to make it sound like EVERYONE is doing these things. The "you" was a general, hypothetical "you." Of COURSE you have every right to be upset when someone steals your money. It upsets me, too! It's ABSOLUTELY okay to leave an honest, negative review and file a claim with paypal. It is NOT okay for anyone, under ANY circumstances, to be hateful and especially to send death threats. That's all I meant...

Well, I don't necessarily think she told her children everything that was going on, but her older child was upset and scared and confused when the police came to her house...

Anyway, sorry if I upset anyone or hurt anyone's feelings. I wasn't meaning to imply that everyone here is mean, nasty, spiteful, sick, etc, etc... Nearly all the mamas here are very loving and kind...









Awww Man..Im sorry for making you feel bad, I just must have major PG hormones going on! LOL


----------



## mum2tori (Apr 7, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lifetapestry*
She must have friends in very high places to warrant this kind of police protection. Stalking and/or death threats occur at a fairly substantial rate in all communities, much of it domestic violence related, some of it celebrity or fantasy related, and some of it just random people in random relationships.

If the police gave everybody who'd been threatened and/or stalked this kind of treatment, they'd do nothing but protective drive bys. I've never heard of anyone who's received a death threat or been stalked getting this kind of police protection. Usually the police tell people to lock their doors, get dogs and alarm systems, and hire private security.

Karla

I have to disagree.

Well I live in a very BIG city. Houston is the third largest in the country and we live IN the city limits not out in the suburbs. And we have HPD patrol through our neighborhood all the time. And we don't live in a particularily "expensive" or high crime area. Not that long ago there were several cars broken into in our area, HPD patrolled a lot more often for the next couple of weeks. If someone threatened a child... you could guarantee they would increase the coverage near that child's house. A very good friend of ours is HPD and he said they don't mess around with threats like that.


----------



## kindmomma (Sep 18, 2002)

I grew up in Kingwood TX and we could do nothing as teenagers without getting busted by TX cops :LOL
I live in a rural area.....way out in the country and we have patrol plus my neighbors broher is a cop. After some recent personal stalking issues you had better believe we had patrol.....protect and serve thats their job right????


----------



## lifetapestry (Apr 14, 2003)

After 15 years of working with people who have been stalked, and working with police in rural and well as urban areas, I have a pretty good sense of how the police respond when people get death threats.

I'm not saying it's impossible that the police would respond to an alleged death threat by doing hourly drive bys, just that this is extremely unusual occurence, no matter what happens in Texas.

Everyone has a pretty good idea of which WAHM this supposedly happened to, and recent reviews of this business evidence a whole lot of customer service problems. Which may or may not be out of her control. But planting a story about death threats would certainly be a great way to deflect from these problems and create a lot of sympathy for yourself.

Uh oh, I've said the magical words customer service, bye bye thread.


----------



## Boobiemama (Oct 2, 2002)

I think I posted a post like this not to long ago.
We wahms are PEOPLE. It seems like lately people are forgetting that, thinking we a factory and work around the clock. Maybe you dont realize a month ago I had a daughter with chicken pox, that last week my 7 month old baby was sick, and this week my 6 yo is sick.
And today I took the day off and my family just took a drive out to a ghost town, and just enjoyed each other. It was nice to not worry about biz problems.

I agree, you all need to think about the MAMA behind your diapers.


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Holli*
It's just insulting, maddening, and sad to realize you're the only one who never has any idea what's really going on behind people's posts.

Half the time I never know what is going on either.And the times when I do know what is going on I wish I didn't.


----------



## Oceanone (Oct 24, 2002)

Holy smokes, I can't believe the death threat or the trying to get free stuff behaviour. Some perspective is definitely in order. Wow!

Shelly, stalkers are so scary -









Holli, I have no clue either.


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Holli*
It's just insulting, maddening, and sad to realize you're the only one who never has any idea what's really going on behind people's posts.

I didnt know until someone told me, LOL, well I mean she didnt just tell me it came up in coversation.

And Karla, I think its sad that you think that this WAHM would lie about it. I can see a customer threatening her, especially after how many customers she has had that have left such mean reviews and threads.

Shes not the only WAHM that has been picked on, there was another WAHM recently that got evil emails just because she asked for a little help.


----------



## Lauira (Dec 24, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Holli*
This is why I hate these threads. They make me realize I don't ever have a freakin' clue what's going on "behind the scenes" that everyone else in the entire diapering world seems to know.

I have no clue either, Holli! No worries!









And true or not - either way that is CRAZY!!!!


----------



## kindmomma (Sep 18, 2002)

Yes,
You'd be amazed at the "true colors" I have seen....and speculating gets you no where fast. I mean unless you have facts, why speak out of your neck about an issue. If you are not walking in the shoes of the person, do not pretend to assume you know anything....


----------



## Yummymummy74 (Jun 7, 2004)

So since we are breaking MDC rules anyhow by discussing customer service issues, who is this WAHM??
I personally would like to know, as I am sure would others.


----------



## Maeve (Feb 21, 2004)

Holli, don't feel bad. Once again, I have no idea who they are talking about. I wish I did though, and I feel bad for whoever it is happening to.


----------



## KayleeZoo (Apr 8, 2003)

I don't know who is being discussed, either, but I'm hoping it's not a wahm I'm having trouble finishing a transaction with. If she is having major trauma in her life, I'd be more than understanding, but cannot get a response from her.







I will file with paypal soon, as that's really my only recourse, but I really do encourage wahms to let their customers know if things come up. As long as I know someone didn't run off with my money and has no intention of sending my diapers, I'm a very understanding customer.


----------



## kindmomma (Sep 18, 2002)

Well its not me


----------



## Annette&Aden (Jun 25, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KayleeZoo*
I don't know who is being discussed, either, but I'm hoping it's not a wahm I'm having trouble finishing a transaction with. If she is having major trauma in her life, I'd be more than understanding, but cannot get a response from her.







I will file with paypal soon, as that's really my only recourse, but I really do encourage wahms to let their customers know if things come up. As long as I know someone didn't run off with my money and has no intention of sending my diapers, I'm a very understanding customer.









I completely second this! I totally understand issues come up when dealing with a WAHM and totally respect her need to put family first. I LOVE supporting WAHMs and try to anytime I can. All I ask is for communication. I have had to wait 2 months or more at times for orders from WAHMs but they always kept in touch with me, letting me know if there was a family illness or emergency or if orders are just backed up, etc. Many WAHMs use their yahoo group or other mailing list for this purpose so they only have to post once to send an email to everyone. There really is not much to excuse complete lack of communication, unless the WAHM is personally ill or incapacitated. And even in that case, I think if she is running a business, someone in her family could still manage to send out a mass email to let customers know what is going on so these issues of people wondering if they've been stolen from would not arise. I would think that a person who cares about their business would want to keep their good image from being tarnished, ya know?

Anyway, all that said, a death threat - if there really was one - is obviously way over the top. I honestly do find it hard to believe that a momma in this community would be that psycho as to make such a threat.


----------



## mum2tori (Apr 7, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SEEPAE*
Shes not the only WAHM that has been picked on, there was another WAHM recently that got evil emails just because she asked for a little help.

Actually it was my understanding that she didn't want to ask for help SPECIFICALLY because she would get hate mail. And she did.














Sad sad sad world. And from MDC mamas too.
















Not everyone shows their true face on these boards.

I don't know who the WAHM is that recieved the death threats and I don't know for a fact that it happened? I would hate to speculate and cast doubt. I unfortunately am not surprised if a WAHM did get death threats.


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mum2tori*
Actually it was my understanding that she didn't want to ask for help SPECIFICALLY because she would get hate mail. And she did.














Sad sad sad world. And from MDC mamas too.
















I know, I was just trying to be abroad so not to point fingers, LOL

Its sad how far some people can take things.


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

I have no idea who is being talked about either.







I'm kinda glad I'm not in the thick of WAHM-melodrama, though....







Come on, Holli, let's start our own very cool club and forget about the negative nonsense!







:


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

Get to bed you silly head! (Or if you wanna be like me, let's go over to the diapering reviews section and try to figure out who the wahm is!







)

BTW, I'd like to say that I haven't put EVERY WAHM's child through college. Yet.







:


----------



## Mama K (Jun 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lifetapestry*
After 15 years of working with people who have been stalked, and working with police in rural and well as urban areas, I have a pretty good sense of how the police respond when people get death threats.

I'm not saying it's impossible that the police would respond to an alleged death threat by doing hourly drive bys, just that this is extremely unusual occurence, no matter what happens in Texas.

Everyone has a pretty good idea of which WAHM this supposedly happened to, and recent reviews of this business evidence a whole lot of customer service problems. Which may or may not be out of her control. But planting a story about death threats would certainly be a great way to deflect from these problems and create a lot of sympathy for yourself.

Uh oh, I've said the magical words customer service, bye bye thread.











I have no reason to believe this WAHM is lying. If you are so sure you know who it is, why don't you NICELY email her and find out more information about the situation before you judge her? Maybe there's a lot more to the story than you know...


----------



## WickidaWitch (Feb 16, 2002)

Well, who ever this wahm is, she cant be too happy.
I wonder what kind of diapering item could make a person crazy enough to threaten death??








And it is the same person or someone else making threats (or was blackmail the word used?)for freebies???
What the heck is so great about a wipe or pailpal!


----------



## spatulagirl (Feb 21, 2002)

That is so awful...

but for some reason it doesn't surprise me after hearing about some of the horribly MEAN emails people from MDC send out to WAHMs over incredibly serious matters.

When all the other WAMHs were holding auctions to help out another WAHM, people here tried to find out who she was and then sent mean emails to her.

Another WAHM has been seriously ill, and people have been sending her emails saying she is lying!

It makes me sick to think that people here on this board would do this. It is even more pathetic and awful that they use anonymous emails or their husband's accounts to send these emails.

You have a problem? Then handle it appropriately, like an adult and leave a review if the outcome is anything less than satisfactory. Or you want to be mean? Email it to them with your name and take the flack that comes with being mean.

And really, does it matter who this WAHM is? Why does anyone want to know? It doesn't matter! What matter is death threats over a diaper is the most inane pathetic horrible thing I have ever heard of!


----------



## kfranceschi (Mar 23, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spatulagirl*
You have a problem? Then handle it appropriately, like an adult and leave a review if the outcome is anything less than satisfactory. Or you want to be mean? Email it to them with your name and take the flack that comes with being mean.

And really, does it matter who this WAHM is? Why does anyone want to know? It doesn't matter! What matter is death threats over a diaper is the most inane pathetic horrible thing I have ever heard of!


Hear! Hear! No _*thing*_ is worth poor behavior on the part of any person.


----------



## cynthia mosher (Aug 20, 1999)

Thread closed folks. I think the point of the thread was to help diapering mamas be more aware of the WAHM difficulties and struggles but this is the Diapering board and the discussions here are supposed to be about Diapering. So let's go back there and take all this other stuff off the board please.


----------

